# Just Made Green Belt In Goju Ryu



## PhotonGuy (Oct 11, 2018)

I just made green belt in Goju Ryu. I know, rank isn't everything, but now I can say Im an intermediate in that style so I consider it a milestone. Having really fun with Goju Ryu. Although its not my first Karate style I am learning lots of stuff from it that I can apply to my overall knowledge and skill in the martial arts.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 11, 2018)

Congratulations! How long have you been doing Goju?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

Thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## pdg (Oct 12, 2018)

Congrats.



PhotonGuy said:


> I know, rank isn't everything, but now I can say Im an intermediate in that style so I consider it a milestone.



It might not be everything, but it's something. It's obviously something to you so don't take notice of people saying it's completely meaningless - be proud of yourself


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 12, 2018)

Congratulations mate, that's fantastic . Deep respect for Goju Ryu, looove the katas too...


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 12, 2018)

Congratulations. As was previously said, rank isn’t everything, but it’s great to recognize your hard work and improvement.

Seido does a mix of Goju Ryu and Shotokan kata. I always like the Goju Ryu kata better. Sanchin, Gekisai Dai, Tensho, Saiha/Saifa, Tsuki-No* kata, and Seiunchin. 

*Tsuki-No kata isn’t mainstream Goju, but it was developed by Seigo Tada (Miyagi’s student) and is practiced in Seigokan Goju Ryu, so IMO its a Goju Ryu kata


----------



## donald1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 12, 2018)

Congrats.  glad your still training and working hard.




_Simon_ said:


> Congratulations mate, that's fantastic . Deep respect for Goju Ryu, looove the katas too...





JR 137 said:


> Congratulations. As was previously said, rank isn’t everything, but it’s great to recognize your hard work and improvement.
> 
> Seido does a mix of Goju Ryu and Shotokan kata. I always like the Goju Ryu kata better. Sanchin, Gekisai Dai, Tensho, Saiha/Saifa, Tsuki-No* kata, and Seiunchin.
> 
> *Tsuki-No kata isn’t mainstream Goju, but it was developed by Seigo Tada (Miyagi’s student) and is practiced in Seigokan Goju Ryu, so IMO its a Goju Ryu kata



i have a vague memory (and i could be very wrong on this)  but i seem to remember something about @PhotonGuy  is training in a style called Goju-Ryu but is not Okinawan Goju or Japanese Goju Kai.  am i correct on that?   so the kata might be different.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 12, 2018)

*Congratulations*


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 12, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> Congrats.  glad your still training and working hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is Chinese Goju, Ron Van Kleef’s system. Maybe that? If so, different kata list. Okinawan Goju and Japanese Goju Kai share the same kata for the most part.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 12, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> There is Chinese Goju, Ron Van Kleef’s system. Maybe that? If so, different kata list. Okinawan Goju and Japanese Goju Kai share the same kata for the most part.


There are also American goju ryu styles.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 12, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Congratulations! How long have you been doing Goju?


About a year.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 14, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just made green belt in Goju Ryu. I know, rank isn't everything, but now I can say Im an intermediate in that style so I consider it a milestone. Having really fun with Goju Ryu. Although its not my first Karate style I am learning lots of stuff from it that I can apply to my overall knowledge and skill in the martial arts.




I'm not technically savvy on any part of Goju Ryu.  Could you post some vids, representative of the / your green belt requirements?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 14, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just made green belt in Goju Ryu. I know, rank isn't everything, but now I can say Im an intermediate in that style so I consider it a milestone. Having really fun with Goju Ryu. Although its not my first Karate style I am learning lots of stuff from it that I can apply to my overall knowledge and skill in the martial arts.


Congrats on your accomplishment.  Progress is always a good thing.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 14, 2018)

Congratulations, man. I've never really pursued rank, but I always enjoyed clearing whatever the next hurdle was.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 14, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Congratulations, man. I've never really pursued rank, but I always enjoyed clearing whatever the next hurdle was.


Well said. I think I’m going to use that line in the future.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 22, 2018)

Congratulations!   Goju Ryu is as close to Kyokushin as Okinawan karate gets.  Where do you train ?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> I'm not technically savvy on any part of Goju Ryu.  Could you post some vids, representative of the / your green belt requirements?


I don't have any vids, not from my dojo, but as for the requirements you've got to be able to adequately perform the katas Geiki Sai Dai Ichi. and Geiki Sai Dai Ni. You've also got to be able to perform various self defense techniques and combos and you've got to spar for three rounds, each round being two minutes.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2018)

pdg said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be everything, but it's something. It's obviously something to you so don't take notice of people saying it's completely meaningless - be proud of yourself


It depends, exactly what a rank means varies from dojo to dojo as every dojo and instructor has their own set of requirements and standards. I do know becoming a green belt at my dojo, that you have to work hard to do that. Some students don't care much if at all about earning rank and just want to develop skill although if you do want to earn rank you will have to develop skill, at least if you're earning it at a worthwhile dojo.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Congratulations mate, that's fantastic . Deep respect for Goju Ryu, looove the katas too...


Me too, although I also really like the blocks and the defensive techniques. I like the blocking techniques of Goju Ryu better than the blocking techniques of my first Karate style, Shi-to Ryu. From my experience so far with Goju Ryu, I've come to the conclusion that its a very strong style in terms of defense, its got one of the strongest defenses out of all the styles, at least the ones I've done.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> Congrats.  glad your still training and working hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe my style is from Okinawa, I will have to ask my instructor.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Congratulations. As was previously said, rank isn’t everything, but it’s great to recognize your hard work and improvement.


No its not. But earning rank is a rite of passage, particularly with some of the ranks such as green belt, brown belt, and black belt. When you do earn rank you know that you've met certain standards set by an instructor and so you know your hard work and improvement has paid off.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2018)

Yokazuna514 said:


> Congratulations!   Goju Ryu is as close to Kyokushin as Okinawan karate gets.  Where do you train ?


This is my school's website.
Tsuru Ki GoJu Ryu, LLC Martial Arts


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2018)

So thank you for all the replies and compliments. Anyway, as of right now I am a green belt in Goju Ryu but I don't yet have a green belt in Goju Ryu. At the time of my promotion my instructor did not have a green belt my size. He did let me borrow a green belt that was a few sizes small but I was able to make it work. Hopefully by now he has a green belt for me that's my size for when I next go to class. Anyway the belt is not all that important, its just a piece of cloth, a symbol of the rank but not the rank itself.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Oct 23, 2018)

congratulations!  Ive been studying Goju for about 20 years, you should absolutely be proud of your progress.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 23, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> No its not. But earning rank is a rite of passage, particularly with some of the ranks such as green belt, brown belt, and black belt. When you do earn rank you know that you've met certain standards set by an instructor and so you know your hard work and improvement has paid off.


I like that rite of passage thing. I’ll have to use that one.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 23, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I believe my style is from Okinawa, I will have to ask my instructor.


I checked your school’s website. It looks like your instructor created his own system (Tsuru Ki Goju Ryu) based on his background in American Goju (Peter Urban’s system) and White Crane. So there’s definitely some Okinawan heritage in the art, but also American and Chinese elements.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 23, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't have any vids, not from my dojo, but as for the requirements you've got to be able to adequately perform the katas Geiki Sai Dai Ichi. and Geiki Sai Dai Ni. You've also got to be able to perform various self defense techniques and combos and you've got to spar for three rounds, each round being two minutes.



Could you put up a YT vid of Geiki Sai Dai Ichi and walk me through it?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 24, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Could you put up a YT vid of Geiki Sai Dai Ichi and walk me through it?


Best to not try and learn through video.  You ought to get an instructor.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 24, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Best to not try and learn through video.  You ought to get an instructor.



I'm working my way through green belt now.  I'm very vested in the Heian kata series, practicing those.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 25, 2018)

@PhotonGuy I should’ve asked earlier- what kyu is green belt in your organization? Green is earlier on in some organizations and later on in others. In Kyokushin and many of its offshoots (such as Seido), green is 4th and 3rd kyu; the color before brown. In others, it’s earlier on.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 25, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> I'm working my way through green belt now.  I'm very vested in the Heian kata series, practicing those.


Are you learning your primary art through videos or at a dojo?


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Are you learning your primary art through videos or at a dojo?



What's you approach?  How useful are blogs on martial arts?


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 25, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> What's you approach?  How useful are blogs on martial arts?


I have no idea what you mean here.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I have no idea what you mean here.


Go back and read your own post.  'Cause I have no idea about what you mean here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 25, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Go back and read your own post.  'Cause I have no idea about what you mean here.


Your insecurity is showing again.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 25, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Go back and read your own post.  'Cause I have no idea about what you mean here.


My post asked if you’re learning your primary art at a dojo or through videos.

You’re reply was what’s my approach and how useful are blogs on martial arts.

I have no idea what blogs on martial arts have to do with anything I asked. If you mean this forum, Martial Talk, then it really has nothing to do with my training. It’s just a place where I discuss my training and experiences, read about others’, and chat about anything MA I find interesting.

If you’re asking about how I train, I attend a dojo twice a week. I’d love to go more often, but family and work consume quite a bit of my time. In addition to that, I try to get a few hours of heavy bag time in every week, but it hardly ever goes as planned.

I wasn’t sure what you meant by working through green belt and Heian katas in the original post I quoted. So I asked if you train at a dojo or through videos. I didn’t think that was a difficult or loaded question.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 25, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just made green belt in Goju Ryu. I know, rank isn't everything, but now I can say Im an intermediate in that style so I consider it a milestone. Having really fun with Goju Ryu. Although its not my first Karate style I am learning lots of stuff from it that I can apply to my overall knowledge and skill in the martial arts.


Congrats. Green belt is a fun time. You have learned enough to engage but not enough to have a lot responsibility. Good times.


----------



## ShortBridge (Oct 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> There is Chinese Goju, Ron Van Kleef’s system. Maybe that? If so, different kata list. Okinawan Goju and Japanese Goju Kai share the same kata for the most part.



Ron Van Kleef is a name that I haven't heard in a very long time! Memories.

Congrats on your acknowledgement. It's not good to get hung up on belts, but we shouldn't dismiss them either. You've worked hard, it's a milestone. Keep working and there will be others.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My post asked if you’re learning your primary art at a dojo or through videos.
> 
> You’re reply was what’s my approach and how useful are blogs on martial arts.
> 
> ...


It's not a difficult question he's just not got a good answer for it


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My post asked if you’re learning your primary art at a dojo or through videos.
> 
> You’re reply was what’s my approach and how useful are blogs on martial arts.
> 
> ...



Will try to get back later.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 25, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's not a difficult question he's just not got a good answer for it


Heady.  Thought you were out?  Yet here you still are?

Thanks for answering that other poster for me.  Children will play (proved out as you said).


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Are you learning your primary art through videos or at a dojo?



https://www.mastershinonline.com

My training follows this general model.  Except for tournaments.  I  always opt out.  Have defeated tournament fighters during in class sparring though, including all karate instructors within that venue.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 25, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Heady.  Thought you were out?  Yet here you still are?
> 
> Thanks for answering that other poster for me.  Children will play (proved out as you said).


That would be a different thread. Keep up.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 25, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> https://www.mastershinonline.com
> 
> My training follows this general model.  Except for tournaments.  I  always opt out.  Have defeated tournament fighters during in class sparring though, including all karate instructors within that venue.


Yeeeeaaaaahh.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 25, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That would be a different thread. Keep up.


What are you?  Everyone's instructor here (Thought so.)?

You'd be lonely with Mr. profile blocked tagging along.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 25, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Yeeeeaaaaahh.



Does that _yeah whatever_ apply to opting out of tournaments too?

EDIT: Be specific.  No garbling pls.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 25, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> What are you?  Everyone's instructor here (Thought so.)?
> 
> You'd be lonely with Mr. profile blocked tagging along.


Keep answering your own questions. A great way to learn and discuss.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 26, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> https://www.mastershinonline.com
> 
> My training follows this general model.  Except for tournaments.  I  always opt out.  Have defeated tournament fighters during in class sparring though, including all karate instructors within that venue.


A simple “I train at a dojo” would’ve sufficed.

You beat all instructors at your dojo? You’re either a complete phenom, completely delusional, or you’re at a completely awful dojo.

If you don’t like criticism as much as you seem to not like it, you shouldn’t make comments that make it really difficult not to question your claims. Again, a simple “I train at a dojo” would’ve been just fine. Instead, we’ve got what we have here.

@PhotonGuy - sorry for the derailment. I should’ve seen it coming, but somehow I just wasn’t thinking right. All apologies.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> @PhotonGuy I should’ve asked earlier- what kyu is green belt in your organization? Green is earlier on in some organizations and later on in others. In Kyokushin and many of its offshoots (such as Seido), green is 4th and 3rd kyu; the color before brown. In others, it’s earlier on.


5th Kyu

The order of our belts is white, yellow, orange, green, purple, brown, black.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Congrats. Green belt is a fun time. You have learned enough to engage but not enough to have a lot responsibility. Good times.


You've got responsibility at every belt, even at white belt. Although white belt I would say requires the least responsibility and in some ways for that reason is the most fun. Which is why Im in no hurry to advance past white belt in BJJ.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 26, 2018)

-


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> A simple “I train at a dojo” would’ve sufficed.



Didn't know I was to take instruction from you.



JR 137 said:


> You beat all instructors at your dojo? You’re either a complete phenom, completely delusional, or you’re at a completely awful dojo.



Well, Photo'r, how grand you gave me three choices.  Another high school wrestling coach trying to drum the pansies off the team.

REally, read your wording.  Nuff said.



JR 137 said:


> If you don’t like criticism as much as you seem to not like it, you shouldn’t make comments that make it really difficult not to question your claims. Again, a simple “I train at a dojo” would’ve been just fine. Instead, we’ve got what we have here.



Criticism is fine, I'm fine with criticism.  Stupid & debasing criticism, no.  IOW, you shouldn't make stupid criticisms. You are right out of one of those YT videos on toxic's.



JR 137 said:


> @PhotonGuy - sorry for the derailment. I should’ve seen it coming, but somehow I just wasn’t thinking right. All apologies.



Oh, run to bro.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 26, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> https://www.mastershinonline.com
> 
> My training follows this general model.  Except for tournaments.  I  always opt out.  Have defeated tournament fighters during in class sparring though, including all karate instructors within that venue.


ROFL this explains so much.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Keep answering your own questions. A great way to learn and discuss.


Yes, that's just what you do.  Advance little to nothing, formless, shapeless criticism  muchly.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 26, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Didn't know I was to take instruction from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just... wow.

We’ve found our current village idiot. We get one, he posts a bunch of complete ridiculousness, gets banned, then a few weeks later a new village idiot appears. Different stupidity, but quite stupid nonetheless.

And before you think you’re the best village idiot we’ve ever had, because you’re obviously the best at everything you’ve ever done... nope. Not even close.

Actually, you kinda suck as the current village idiot. But you’re still him. Enjoy that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 26, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> 5th Kyu
> 
> The order of our belts is white, yellow, orange, green, purple, brown, black.


That's the closest I've seen to the traditional NGA order. Replace orange with blue, and they're the same.

Completely irrelevant, but there ya' go.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Just... wow.
> 
> We’ve found our current village idiot. We get one, he posts a bunch of complete ridiculousness, gets banned, then a few weeks later a new village idiot appears. Different stupidity, but quite stupid nonetheless.
> 
> ...


There was a guy a bit back who was asking about all these different styles that weren't even near him, and had a million and one reasons not to start training. He got banned, created a new account and stated he switched accounts because he was banned. I think this was in June or so, definitely one of the top village idiots IMO.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 26, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> There was a guy a bit back who was asking about all these different styles that weren't even near him, and had a million and one reasons not to start training. He got banned, created a new account and stated he switched accounts because he was banned. I think this was in June or so, definitely one of the top village idiots IMO.


Sounds like kehcorpz or something like that. He was a few years back. Asked about every style, one at a time, then bashed said style. He was looking for the ultimate style somehow.

Then there was the Isiah some number guy. Created his own system from YouTube videos. Remember his simulating gun defense by running in an arc, but still getting hit with nerf darts? Pure genius.

This guy isn’t even close.

It’s like Howard Stern’s Wack Pack. This guy thinks he’s Beetlejuice or Hank the Angry Drunken Dwarf status, whereas he’s Marfan Mike level. Yeah, Marfan’s a Wack Packer, but barely; this guy’s MT village idiot, but he’s no Kehkorpz or Isiah.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Sounds like kehcorpz or something like that. He was a few years back. Asked about every style, one at a time, then bashed said style. He was looking for the ultimate style somehow.
> 
> Then there was the Isiah some number guy. Created his own system from YouTube videos. Remember his simulating gun defense by running in an arc, but still getting hit with nerf darts? Pure genius.
> 
> ...


Yup, kehcorpz! Was that really a few years ago, man time flies. There was another guy from when I first started, Z-something, he was one of those guys who practiced some form of kung fu, and thought he was gods gift to martial arts because of it. I think it was before you came on. I'm going to see if I can dig him back up, definitely makes for entertaining reading.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 26, 2018)

Martial D said:


> ROFL this explains so much.


Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people. 

*E. Roosevelt.*
*
You described yourself to a "t."
*


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 26, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> You've got responsibility at every belt, even at white belt. Although white belt I would say requires the least responsibility and in some ways for that reason is the most fun. Which is why Im in no hurry to advance past white belt in BJJ.


As I said, not a lot of responsibility. As in running classes, paying bills etc...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Yup, kehcorpz! Was that really a few years ago, man time flies. There was another guy from when I first started, Z-something, he was one of those guys who practiced some form of kung fu, and thought he was gods gift to martial arts because of it. I think it was before you came on. I'm going to see if I can dig him back up, definitely makes for entertaining reading.


I can't seem to find him anywhere. He may have been one of the few who was so bad his account/posts got deleted.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 26, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people.
> 
> *E. Roosevelt.
> 
> You described yourself to a "t."*


The issue isn't you, persay. I'm sure you're a swell fellow when you aren't play acting on the internet. The issue is the content of your posts. The link you gave did much to explain why those ideas are what they are.

If I were to discuss 'you' I'd be calling you out on all your claims of beating everyone with your online karate. But I'm not


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 26, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Yup, kehcorpz! Was that really a few years ago, man time flies. There was another guy from when I first started, Z-something, he was one of those guys who practiced some form of kung fu, and thought he was gods gift to martial arts because of it. I think it was before you came on. I'm going to see if I can dig him back up, definitely makes for entertaining reading.


I remember the Z-something guy. He was a real gem too.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 26, 2018)

Martial D said:


> The issue isn't you, persay. I'm sure you're a swell fellow when you aren't play acting on the internet. The issue is the content of your posts. The link you gave did much to explain why those ideas are what they are.
> 
> If I were to discuss 'you' I'd be calling you out on all your claims of beating everyone with your online karate. But I'm not


He’s a really classy and open-minded fella. All I did was ask him if he trained at a dojo or not, and he went off a bit. Pretty funny, actually. And I had no idea people were on his case; I just asked what I thought was a simple question with zero connotations.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 26, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I can't seem to find him anywhere. He may have been one of the few who was so bad his account/posts got deleted.


I hope not. I'll try to look for some of his stuff this weekend.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 26, 2018)

(Sorry OP, very off topic...)

Anyone remember the dude who got banned two or three times, coming back as a different username, but telling everyone he got banned so he got another account? Really really bizarre posts... very all over tha place... said he'd been tortured, potentially had schizophrenia or something... always made sure to mention Allah...

Those were some interesting reads! He'd be saying something and you'd be following along, then he'd write something COMPLETELY out of left field that make your jaw drop... something like "ah yeah and kittens don't know but then they'd always have an inkling to worship fire..." good times!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I hope not. I'll try to look for some of his stuff this weekend.


If you find him let me know! In my head it's zenjael, but I have no idea how to spell it, and can't find it in the search bar. Hopefully you have better luck then I do


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> (Sorry OP, very off topic...)
> 
> Anyone remember the dude who got banned two or three times, coming back as a different username, but telling everyone he got banned so he got another account? Really really bizarre posts... very all over tha place... said he'd been tortured, potentially had schizophrenia or something... always made sure to mention Allah...
> 
> Those were some interesting reads! He'd be saying something and you'd be following along, then he'd write something COMPLETELY out of left field that make your jaw drop... something like "ah yeah and kittens don't know but then they'd always have an inkling to worship fire..." good times!


That's the same one who kept going on about the elements right? If I remember right, he either was diagnosed with autism but felt he was schizophrenic, or diagnosed with schizophrenia but felt he was autistic. Honestly, I just felt bad for him more than anything else. No basis in reality at all.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 26, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> That's the same one who kept going on about the elements right? If I remember right, he either was diagnosed with autism but felt he was schizophrenic, or diagnosed with schizophrenia but felt he was autistic. Honestly, I just felt bad for him more than anything else. No basis in reality at all.



YES that's the one.... yeah very trippy posts, but yeah I felt bad for him.

I do wonder though if any of these folk are just doing it for kicks and laughs or whether they're serious... sometimes you can sorta tell, but others who knows really...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> YES that's the one.... yeah very trippy posts, but yeah I felt bad for him.
> 
> I do wonder though if any of these folk are just doing it for kicks and laughs or whether they're serious... sometimes you can sorta tell, but others who knows really...


Some, I'm certain are teens/preteens that find it funny. Others are serious. But yeah, it can be really tough to tell sometimes. Just when I have someone pegged as serious, they say something that makes me think "no way in hell is he not a troll"


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 26, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> If you find him let me know! In my head it's zenjael, but I have no idea how to spell it, and can't find it in the search bar. Hopefully you have better luck then I do


I tried the alternatives I could think of, but had no more success than you did. Unfortunately, I don't think we'll get to relive that entertainment.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I tried the alternatives I could think of, but had no more success than you did. Unfortunately, I don't think we'll get to relive that entertainment.


That's a shame. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry for hijacking your thread @PhotonGuy. It's awesome that you made green belt. To me belts and the like aren't necessary, but it's nice to have feedback that you're progressing and improving.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> https://www.mastershinonline.com
> 
> My training follows this general model.  Except for tournaments.  I  always opt out.  Have defeated tournament fighters during in class sparring though, including all karate instructors within that venue.


@ShotoNoob , I just real this post from you with a mastershinonline.com link. Is that where you work out?


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

@kempodisciple and @gpseymour
I miss the TKD guy from a few months back. I think he was banned about a week before Isiah got here. The TKD guy who kept telling us all how much TKD sucked, how all TKD places were McDojos, how he was incorporating boxing into it, yet he was still a TKD student and refused to leave his TKD school. He was a real gem too.

The elements guy didn’t do anything for me. I just couldn’t watch with popcorn in hand. I had to change the channel.

There was an Indonesian, Filipino, or somewhere around there lady going on about meditation, chi and no touch KOs. She was quite popular. Didn’t do anything for me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> @kempodisciple and @gpseymour
> I miss the TKD guy from a few months back. I think he was banned about a week before Isiah got here. The TKD guy who kept telling us all how much TKD sucked, how all TKD places were McDojos, how he was incorporating boxing into it, yet he was still a TKD student and refused to leave his TKD school. He was a real gem too.


That one was entertaining. Interesting to see his attempts to justify sticking with what he said was rubbish, while somehow claiming he wasn't being insulting.



> The elements guy didn’t do anything for me. I just couldn’t watch with popcorn in hand. I had to change the channel.


He wasn't interactive enough for me. I'm not much on sitting back and watching, popcorn in hand. I want it to be like going to the Rocky Horror Picture Show.



> There was an Indonesian, Filipino, or somewhere around there lady going on about meditation, chi and no touch KOs. She was quite popular. Didn’t do anything for me.


Yeah, somehow she just didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> @kempodisciple and @gpseymour
> I miss the TKD guy from a few months back. I think he was banned about a week before Isiah got here. The TKD guy who kept telling us all how much TKD sucked, how all TKD places were McDojos, how he was incorporating boxing into it, yet he was still a TKD student and refused to leave his TKD school. He was a real gem too.
> 
> The elements guy didn’t do anything for me. I just couldn’t watch with popcorn in hand. I had to change the channel.
> ...


Yeah like i said, i felt too bad for the elements guy to have fun with it. I dont even remember that lady...unless it was the one talking about how silat cures blindness?


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> @ShotoNoob , I just real this post from you with a mastershinonline.com link. Is that where you work out?



No, I used this as an example to answer a question.  The type of curriculum I train.

Didn't I make that clear?  Does this make sense to you?


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

Martial D said:


> *The issue isn't you, persay. I'm sure you're a swell fellow when you aren't play acting on the internet. T*he issue is the content of your posts. The link you gave did much to explain why those ideas are what they are.



My, how you stumbled on the issue.

And the link I gave did much to explain WHAT?  What that link did was to demonstration the timidity when I look for an actual answer.  Ideas?



Martial D said:


> If I were to discuss 'you' I'd be calling you out on all your claims of beating everyone with your online karate. But I'm not



Good.  That's the right path to follow.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> As I said, not a lot of responsibility. As in running classes, paying bills etc...



This is true.  I think you've gotten that point across very well.

We karate students only have to tend to kihon, kata, kumite.  The instructors have to deal with marketing, cash flow, and the politics of the umbrella orgs.   Not just teaching.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> No, I used this as an example to answer a question.  The type of curriculum I train.
> 
> Didn't I make that clear?  Does this make sense to you?


You haven’t made one thing clear - do you train at a dojo/dojang/whatever language for an actual school, or are you learning online?

I’m not judging, I’m just curious. You somehow got offended last time I asked. Why you got offended, I have no idea. If you simply said “yes I train at a dojo” or “I’m learning from videos” I would’ve left it at that and wouldn’t have made any comments either way, except for maybe asking the style, organization, or videos you’re using and what techniques/kata/etc you’re learning. I genuinely had no ill will. Somehow you thought I did. No idea how or why you thought my original question was a loaded question.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> You haven’t made one thing clear - do you train at a dojo/dojang/whatever language for an actual school, or are you learning online?






JR 137 said:


> I’m not judging, I’m just curious. You somehow got offended last time I asked. Why you got offended, I have no idea. If you simply said “yes I train at a dojo” or “I’m learning from videos” I would’ve left it at that and wouldn’t have made any comments either way, except for maybe asking the style, organization, or videos you’re using and what techniques/kata/etc you’re learning. I genuinely had no ill will. Somehow you thought I did. No idea how or why you thought my original question was a loaded question.



Yeah, there's a lot of idealess comments all sounding like one individual.  Maybe a couple sitting in the same room.

Read my posts.  That'll answer your question.  May entail a little work on your part, if you don't mind.  Try to pull something together from what I've posted.  See you then.  You sound like nice guy @ heart.  Genuine.  But I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> https://www.mastershinonline.com
> 
> My training follows this general model.  Except for tournaments.  I  always opt out.  Have defeated tournament fighters during in class sparring though, including all karate instructors within that venue.


I don’t see anything on that website that presents a “general model”.  And what you mean by linking to this website and stating that your training follows this “general model” is ambiguous at best.

Be that as it may, the website is a taekwondo school.  I’ll go out on a limb here and believe for a moment (willing suspension of disbelief) that you actually train at that school.  So...as a taekwondo student, why would you ask a goju student to post video of his kata and teach them to you?  You claim some interest/connection/whatever to those forms.  But you are (maybe????????) a taekwondo student?

What should I make of that?


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t see anything on that website that presents a “general model”.  And what you mean by linking to this website and stating that your training follows this “general model” is ambiguous at best.



Yeah, I went back and ran through the site.  It's kinda wordy, getting at this and that.  Generalities abound.  Just like GPS.

Yet we are still conversing with, "I don't see;" and "And what you mean..." "ambiguous (at best)."

The intelligent, responsive approach would have been to review the general TKD curriculum which that org. represents.



Flying Crane said:


> Be that as it may, the website is a taekwondo school.  I’ll go out on a limb here and believe for a moment (willing suspension of disbelief) that you actually train at that school.





Flying Crane said:


> So...as a taekwondo student, why would you ask a goju student to post video of his kata and teach them to you?  You claim some interest/connection/whatever to those forms.  But you are (maybe????????) a taekwondo student?



The use of the word, "claim," is so frequent, I'm starting to feel like I'm interacting with an insurance agent.

Out on a limb/  OMGawd.  Suspension of disbelief?  How kind.



Flying Crane said:


> What should I make of that?



Well, what do you make of the TKD curriculum?  I've posted extensive material using Shotokan karate to talk about all the formless, shapeless queries you just posed.

You'll have to peruse those, I'm afraid.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Yeah, I went back and ran through the site.  It's kinda wordy, getting at this and that.  Generalities abound.  Just like GPS.
> 
> Yet we are still conversing with, "I don't see;" and "And what you mean..." "ambiguous (at best)."
> 
> ...


Let the record show that Shotonoob refuses to answer and so the only reasonable conclusion is that he trains in nothing.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> ...So...as a taekwondo student, why would you ask a goju student to post video of his kata and teach them to you?
> 
> What should I make of that?



I checked your profile.  Tibetan White Crane to Tracy Kenpo to Capoeira.   Then Taiji + Wing Chun.  I'm not covering the world of martial arts (the way you "claim" you have), just looking at different styles of karate.   Would have thought that would have been common sense conclusion by someone of your broad ilk.

And what's with all the styles? This so often is the mark of a "style chaser," rather than someone who invests seriously in their art.  Not saying that's you, it's a concern.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Let the record show that Shotonoob refuses to answer and so the only reasonable conclusion is that he trains in nothing.


Thank you opposing council.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of idealess comments all sounding like one individual.  Maybe a couple sitting in the same room.
> 
> Read my posts.  That'll answer your question.  May entail a little work on your part, if you don't mind.  Try to pull something together from what I've posted.  See you then.  You sound like nice guy @ heart.  Genuine.  But I'm not quite sure.


I don’t have the time, energy, nor desire to sift through anyone’s posts to find out much of anything. Unless of course it’s for comedic purposes or it’s something I remember seeing and thought it could apply directly to what I’m doing. 

Where and how anyone trains makes absolutely no difference to my training. It’s just good conversation and maybe learning a thing or two or seeing something from a different perspective, that’s all.

If you don’t want to answer the question outright for any reason, that’s your call. Doesn’t change my life any. I genuinely don’t need to know anything about anyone but myself and the people I’m responsible for. No sarcasm involved (there’s no tone of voice nor mannerisms in this medium) - enjoy your training. It’s yours and no one else’s.

Sorry... I though we could have a discussion about training methods and the like. No sweat off either of our backs if we can’t.

Edit: there’s a thread here where a gentleman asks why students make such a big deal about him not revealing his tuition pricing. Several here, myself included, said he’s actually making it a big deal by avoiding it, thus getting people hung up on it. Apply that to this question as you will.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> I checked your profile.  Tibetan White Crane to Tracy Kenpo to Capoeira.   Then Taiji + Wing Chun.  I'm not covering the world of martial arts (the way you "claim" you have), just looking at different styles of karate.   Would have thought that would have been common sense conclusion by someone of your broad ilk.
> 
> And what's with all the styles? This so often is the mark of a "style chaser," rather than someone who invests seriously in their art.  Not saying that's you, it's a concern.


Perhaps he liked different things at different stages of his life. Perhaps he moved a few times and trained what was available. Perhaps he cross-trained in similar styles to get a better understanding of his primary style. Perhaps his teacher closed the school for whatever reason so he had to train something else. Perhaps...


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

@PhotonGuy 
What new material do you have for your current rank? Which kata? I’m sure you’ve probably started some of it. How’s it going?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 27, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That's the closest I've seen to the traditional NGA order. Replace orange with blue, and they're the same.
> 
> Completely irrelevant, but there ya' go.


In most systems, at least with what I've seen, if there is a blue belt its after green.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> I checked your profile.  Tibetan White Crane to Tracy Kenpo to Capoeira.   Then Taiji + Wing Chun.  I'm not covering the world of martial arts (the way you "claim" you have), just looking at different styles of karate.   Would have thought that would have been common sense conclusion by someone of your broad ilk.
> 
> And what's with all the styles? This so often is the mark of a "style chaser," rather than someone who invests seriously in their art.  Not saying that's you, it's a concern.


My martial training began in 1984 while in Junior High School, with Tracy Kenpo.  In college I began training in capoeira, while also working with a friend who was a judo student.  I learned some things from him about judo, even tho he was not a recognized teacher.  I spent some time working with a teacher of a Kuntao method known as Shaolin-do, which has a history and claims on lineage that are widely considered suspect.  There were a couple of other things in college that I had opportunity to dabble in, but my experience with those is not remarkable.  I even dabbled briefly with some video-tape instruction, which was unproductive.

After college I moved to San Francisco to further pursue capoeira, which I did for a few years.  I drifted into Chinese martial arts and studied under a teacher who taught taiji, white crane, and a few other things.  I also worked for a few years with a wing chun Sifu.  I then spent a few years returning to my Tracy Kenpo roots with another teacher.  I ultimately realized that white crane is the best method for me and that is my focus and the only system in which I now train.  My white crane teacher took me to meet his white crane teacher, who became my Sifu.

Over the years I have experienced many systems.  For a long time I felt that was good to collect many systems.  I now realize the value in doing so is so that you can ultimately decide what system is the best match for you, and that then is what you ought to spend your energy and your time in studying and training.  The other systems ought to be put aside, and that is what I have done.

The names of my teachers are as follows, some of whom are well known and some of whom are not.  Some are findable on the Internet, while others are not.

Kenpo:
James Johnson in WI
John Molitor in WI
Ted Sumner in CA, Ted has been a proponent of the Tracy Kenpo system since the early 1960s, and was a direct student of both Jim and Al Tracy.
My rank: Shodan

Judo:
Dennis McMahon
My rank:none

Capoeira:
The university club at the University of Wisconsin, Madison, which was affiliated with Mestre Prequica in San Francisco.  I very briefly studied with Mestre Prequica when I first arrived in SF, but found him to be someone I could not work with.  I then explored several more schools before becoming a member of Group ABADA San Francisco, under Mestre Marcia Cigarra.
My rank: blue cord/graduated student

Shaolin-do:
Ed Krug
My rank: none, but I learned the curriculum through the fisrt rank of brown belt.

Wing Chun:
Kevin Shea (deceased) at the Wing Chun club at City College of San Francisco.  Kevin’s Sifus were Chris and Stanley Chan, brothers, both students of Ip Man.
My rank: none, although I would come to assist Kevin with the newer students

Taiji (Chen/Huan-yin, Sun), Tibetan white crane, elements of Northern Shaolin and Hung Gar:
Bryant Fong
My rank: none

Tibetan White Crane:
Quentin Fong
My rank: none, but Sifu has told me I am authorized to teach.

That pretty much covers what I’ve done.  I don’t have any reason to hide any of it.

What have you done?


----------



## Martial D (Oct 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> My martial training began in 1984 while in Junior High School, with Tracy Kenpo.  In college I began training in capoeira, while also working with a friend who was a judo student.  I learned some things from him about judo, even tho he was not a recognized teacher.  I spent some time working with a teacher of a Kuntao method known as Shaolin-do, which has a history and claims on lineage that are widely considered suspect.  There were a couple of other things in college that I had opportunity to dabble in, but my experience with those is not remarkable.  I even dabbled briefly with some video-tape instruction, which was unproductive.
> 
> After college I moved to San Francisco to further pursue capoeira, which I did for a few years.  I drifted into Chinese martial arts and studied under a teacher who taught taiji, white crane, and a few other things.  I also worked for a few years with a wing chun Sifu.  I then spent a few years returning to my Tracy Kenpo roots with another teacher.  I ultimately realized that white crane is the best method for me and that is my focus and the only system in which I now train.  My white crane teacher took me to meet his white crane teacher, who became my Sifu.
> 
> ...


That's nothing. He has seen the karate kid twice and is on his 7th training video in some style that may be tkd and it may be karate. Don't get to find out until video 8.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of idealess comments all sounding like one individual.  Maybe a couple sitting in the same room.
> 
> Read my posts.  That'll answer your question.  May entail a little work on your part, if you don't mind.  Try to pull something together from what I've posted.  See you then.  You sound like nice guy @ heart.  Genuine.  But I'm not quite sure.


Writing that paragraph took a lot longer than a simple yes or no would have


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> My martial training began in 1984 while in Junior High School, with Tracy Kenpo.  In college I began training in capoeira, while also working with a friend who was a judo student.  I learned some things from him about judo, even tho he was not a recognized teacher.  I spent some time working with a teacher of a Kuntao method known as Shaolin-do, which has a history and claims on lineage that are widely considered suspect.  There were a couple of other things in college that I had opportunity to dabble in, but my experience with those is not remarkable.  I even dabbled briefly with some video-tape instruction, which was unproductive.
> 
> After college I moved to San Francisco to further pursue capoeira, which I did for a few years.  I drifted into Chinese martial arts and studied under a teacher who taught taiji, white crane, and a few other things.  I also worked for a few years with a wing chun Sifu.  I then spent a few years returning to my Tracy Kenpo roots with another teacher.  I ultimately realized that white crane is the best method for me and that is my focus and the only system in which I now train.  My white crane teacher took me to meet his white crane teacher, who became my Sifu.
> 
> ...



Liked some of your posts.

No reason to wear your resume on your sleeve either.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi Flying Crane, There was a ton of material in your post.  Appreciate all the description & reasoning.

Just have time here to ask you one question.

MMA, the commercial outfits with competitors in the UFC, Bellator and what not.  The theme seems to be that TMA, doesn't translate to the Octagon without a lot of adaptation & modification.  I want to focus specifically on your Wing Chun experience, because this style seem to get constantly bashed.

What's your take?  With all your experience & credentials in various arts, you might have a more balanced perspective than say ATT.

I abstracted out the portion of your detailed post for this topic.  Nice narrative on first blush.



Flying Crane said:


> Over the years I have experienced many systems.  For a long time I felt that was good to collect many systems.  I now realize the value in doing so is so that you can ultimately decide what system is the best match for you, and that then is what you ought to spend your energy and your time in studying and training.  The other systems ought to be put aside, and that is what I have done.
> 
> Wing Chun:
> Kevin Shea (deceased) at the Wing Chun club at City College of San Francisco.  Kevin’s Sifus were Chris and Stanley Chan, brothers, both students of Ip Man.
> My rank: none, although I would come to assist Kevin with the newer student.




Waiting to see your stand.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Writing that paragraph took a lot longer than a simple yes or no would have


Writing that sentence took zero thought or effort.  Par.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Perhaps he liked different things at different stages of his life. Perhaps he moved a few times and trained what was available. Perhaps he cross-trained in similar styles to get a better understanding of his primary style. Perhaps his teacher closed the school for whatever reason so he had to train something else. Perhaps...



Attorney JR 137.  Perhaps you are representing other posters now?

That's why you have no time to read substance.  Busy with perhaps this, & perhaps that, and perhaps perhaps.

Cross training can help but it can hinder too.  You're not really saying anything of value.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Liked some of your posts.
> 
> No reason to wear your resume on your sleeve either.


I shared that information with you simply because I am asking the same information from you so it seemed appropriate. 

 I am not in the habit of detailing my history, but you poked at the list of systems in my history.  So I took the opportunity to clarify and share my history, including the names of my teachers.  I am not ashamed of anything in my martial history and I don’t mind sharing it with those who are interested. 

So again, have you actually received any instruction, and if so, what kind?  

I do not judge someone by their rank or lack of rank.  But knowing if you have any training history does give context to what you say here.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Hi Flying Crane, There was a ton of material in your post.  Appreciate all the description & reasoning.
> 
> Just have time here to ask you one question.
> 
> ...


I will not have any further discussions until you share something concrete about your own training.  You don’t need to list the names of your teachers, nor rank.  But what system(s), for how long, and was it instruction directly with a teacher, or via video or distance learning?

Give us that much info, and I will share my thoughts with you on this


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Attorney JR 137.  Perhaps you are representing other posters now?
> 
> That's why you have no time to read substance.  Busy with perhaps this, & perhaps that, and perhaps perhaps.
> 
> Cross training can help but it can hinder too.  You're not really saying anything of value.


Ever think this is why people respond to you the way they do?

I’m not going to try to solve the riddle of it you train at a dojo or from videos. I really don’t care enough to research that. But it’s pretty obvious that you’re insecure about your methods of training. Reading the few posts here confirms that to me. I don’t care if I’m really right or wrong about that assumption. It’s just not important to me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> I checked your profile.  Tibetan White Crane to Tracy Kenpo to Capoeira.   Then Taiji + Wing Chun.  I'm not covering the world of martial arts (the way you "claim" you have), just looking at different styles of karate.   Would have thought that would have been common sense conclusion by someone of your broad ilk.
> 
> And what's with all the styles? This so often is the mark of a "style chaser," rather than someone who invests seriously in their art.  Not saying that's you, it's a concern.


More insults to hide your insecurity? By now, I'd think you'd realize you've managed to give everyone who's paying attention a very solid feel that you don't train, at all. If that's not the case, consider how you're communicating, because you come across as insecure, lacking depth of knowledge, and having a childish temper.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> In most systems, at least with what I've seen, if there is a blue belt its after green.


That is by far the more common usage. I can't recall seeing the order NGA uses anywhere else, which always makes me curious why that order.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Hi Flying Crane, There was a ton of material in your post.  Appreciate all the description & reasoning.
> 
> Just have time here to ask you one question.
> 
> ...


So, "Thanks for all the information. No, I'm not going to answer your polite question - I'd rather just ignore it."


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Attorney JR 137.  Perhaps you are representing other posters now?
> 
> That's why you have no time to read substance.  Busy with perhaps this, & perhaps that, and perhaps perhaps.
> 
> Cross training can help but it can hinder too.  You're not really saying anything of value.


Quite seriously, are you 12?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> @PhotonGuy
> What new material do you have for your current rank? Which kata? I’m sure you’ve probably started some of it. How’s it going?


I have not yet started learning any more advanced forms, although I probably soon will.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> In most systems, at least with what I've seen, if there is a blue belt its after green.


Kyokushin and offshoots typically put blue right after white. Not very well known fact, Tadashi Nakamura was the person who convinced Mas Oyama to incorporate the colored belt system on Kyokushin, and came up with the order of colors. It used to be white, brown, black.

Kyokushin was white-blue-yellow-green-brown-black. 

Nakamura kept that order when he left Kyokushin to form Seido. Most who left Kyokushin also kept it. Kyokushin later on added orange between white and blue.

One of these days I’ll ask Nakamura why he chose those colors and order. I’ve got more pressing things to ask first though.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I have not yet started learning any more advanced forms, although I probably soon will.


Which ones do you know? What’s next?

Sorry, I really like the Goju katas I know.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Writing that sentence took zero thought or effort.  Par.


And yet somehow you missed the point. Bravo


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> No, I used this as an example to answer a question.  The type of curriculum I train.
> 
> Didn't I make that clear?  Does this make sense to you?


Not in the slightest.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 27, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> This is true.  I think you've gotten that point across very well.
> 
> We karate students only have to tend to kihon, kata, kumite.  The instructors have to deal with marketing, cash flow, and the politics of the umbrella orgs.   Not just teaching.


I am sure you do; just like every other TMA style along with weapons, breaking etc... Don't get pissed if you cannot play in the umbrella orgs. Yea, I said that so we would get your knee jerk reaction. I need some humor right now.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I am sure you do; just like every other TMA style along with weapons, breaking etc... Don't get pissed if you cannot play in the umbrella orgs. Yea, I said that so we would get your knee jerk reaction. I need some humor right now.



You comment is interesting on getting pissed about the orgs.  I'm a leader, not a follower.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Not in the slightest.



This is where my brand of leadership comes in.  Independent study.  Then cross reference that against the various instructors @ the particular dojo, dojos and schools all over town.

P.S. Of course interest resources too.  Like this wonderful forum.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Not in the slightest.



Ah, your answer is incorrect, given your credentials and quality of commentary here.  You should be able to glean quite a lot from the TMA School link I provided.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 28, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> In most systems, at least with what I've seen, if there is a blue belt its after green.


Not in American kenpo which is my base the system there goes white, yellow, orange, purple, blue, green, brown 3, Brown 2, brown 1, black.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 28, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I shared that information with you simply because I am asking the same information from you so it seemed appropriate.
> 
> I am not in the habit of detailing my history, but you poked at the list of systems in my history.  So I took the opportunity to clarify and share my history, including the names of my teachers.  I am not ashamed of anything in my martial history and I don’t mind sharing it with those who are interested.
> 
> ...


To me anyone who refuses to share their genuine experience normally has something to hide. Me personally I won't give out my instructors or coaches names simply because that can cause issues but am more than happy to say what styles I train.

@ShotoNoob you insult people who train more than one style. Well you don't like that that's your choice. Personally I like learning. I like seeing what else is out there and applying it. Will I be as good in one style as someone who studies that style exclusively? No I won't but if that person is a pure boxer I can out kick that boxer if that person is a grappler I can out box that grappler if that person is a pure boxer I can out grapple that boxer.

It's the same with languages. I can study French my whole life and will be able to fluid French and that's great but what use is that French when I go to Spain? Whereas the guy who learns bits of French bits of Spanish bits of German they'll be able to talk to people in multiple countries. At the end of the day it's a personal choice there's no right or wrong


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Ah, your answer is incorrect, given your credentials and quality of commentary here.  You should be able to glean quite a lot from the TMA School link I provided.


Uh, yes I can and do. What is your point?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> You comment is interesting on getting pissed about the orgs.  I'm a leader, not a follower.


???


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> You comment is interesting on getting pissed about the orgs.  I'm a leader, not a follower.


You have followers?......wow


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 28, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Not in American kenpo which is my base the system there goes white, yellow, orange, purple, blue, green, brown 3, Brown 2, brown 1, black.


Beat me to it. Although ive seen the brown numbers go both ascending and descending


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 28, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Beat me to it. Although ive seen the brown numbers go both ascending and descending


Honestly I could be wrong I always get them mixed up lol. First I used to think it went the same order as black belts (1st 2nd 3rd etc) but then I saw it the opposite way and then I just always got mixed up. I was happier as a second brown because then I knew exactly which one to call myself haha


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> You comment is interesting on getting pissed about the orgs.  I'm a leader, not a follower.





ShotoNoob said:


> This is where my brand of leadership comes in.  Independent study.  Then cross reference that against the various instructors @ the particular dojo, dojos and schools all over town.
> 
> P.S. Of course interest resources too.  Like this wonderful forum.


Who are you leading? Other than yourself, of course.

So if I have this right, you “research” stuff, practice it, then either ask local guys if you’re doing it right and/or (paraphrasing a previous statement) beat all the students and instructors at the local dojos?

Just as a heads up, every so often I spar with kids. They’re too old for the kids’ class, but they’re not really adults either. While I don’t make it obvious to them, I let them “beat” me most of the time. I’ll push them to close to the limits of their abilities, but I certainly don’t block and counter everything they throw at me. Not even close. I don’t drop them. Same for adults who are below my level and/or rank.

If you’re actually going there and actually “winning,” do you think maybe it’s a case of them doing this to you as well? If what you’re claiming is true, I’d be highly suspicious of it. Just saying.  Feel free to come back with what you think is a great comment that has a lot of words, yet actually says nothing at all.

I see parallels to Isiah here - “researching and cross referencing” stuff from YouTube, then getting his buddies to play along, including but not limited to shooting nerf darts at him.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 28, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Who are you leading? Other than yourself, of course.
> 
> So if I have this right, you “research” stuff, practice it, then either ask local guys if you’re doing it right and/or (paraphrasing a previous statement) beat all the students and instructors at the local dojos?
> 
> ...


Getting my popcorn ready. This replies going to be good


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 28, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Honestly I could be wrong I always get them mixed up lol. First I used to think it went the same order as black belts (1st 2nd 3rd etc) but then I saw it the opposite way and then I just always got mixed up. I was happier as a second brown because then I knew exactly which one to call myself haha


I had that exact same confusion haha. I switched dojos at 16 or so, at the time I was a brown 3rd (closest to black). The school I went to had brown 3 as the first of the brown belts, so they assumed that was my rank. Caused a lot of confusion the first few weeks that I was there, before we figured out what was going on.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 28, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Honestly I could be wrong I always get them mixed up lol. First I used to think it went the same order as black belts (1st 2nd 3rd etc) but then I saw it the opposite way and then I just always got mixed up. I was happier as a second brown because then I knew exactly which one to call myself haha


My suspicion is that the brown belts were originally being counted as part of the kyu ranks, which they are, and are counted backwards, before hitting the dan ranks which are counted forward with “dan” often translated into “degree.”.

So, third kyu is the first brown rank, second kyu is the second brown rank, and first kyu is the third brown rank.  I suspect that then got kind of jumbled in translation and turned into third degree brown, second degree brown, first degree brown.  But “kyu” should not have been translated into “degree.”  A more accurate presentation would have been to say “third kyu-brown belt” followed by “second kyu-brown belt”, followed by “first kyu-brown belt.”

This is what I suspect happened.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 28, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> 5th Kyu
> 
> The order of our belts is white, yellow, orange, green, purple, brown, black.


 Similar to ours.. except instead of purple we have blue. and we have 4 white belt grades, and 2 grades of brown.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 28, 2018)

TSDTexan said:


> Similar to ours.. except instead of purple we have blue. and we have 4 white belt grades, and 2 grades of brown.


And to get to the NGA order, we'd replace orange with blue. Seems like blue doesn't know what the hell it's doing.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Who are you leading? Other than yourself, of course.



I'm leading you for one.  However you are right on one score, leading a blank account doesn't go for much.



JR 137 said:


> So if I have this right, you “research” stuff, practice it, then either ask local guys if you’re doing it right and/or (paraphrasing a previous statement) beat all the students and instructors at the local dojos?



Yeah, all my opponents are dead or in the hospital on life support.



JR 137 said:


> Just as a heads up, every so often I spar with kids. They’re too old for the kids’ class, but they’re not really adults either. While I don’t make it obvious to them, I let them “beat” me most of the time. I’ll push them to close to the limits of their abilities, but I certainly don’t block and counter everything they throw at me. Not even close. I don’t drop them. Same for adults who are below my level and/or rank.
> 
> If you’re actually going there and actually “winning,” do you think maybe it’s a case of them doing this to you as well? If what you’re claiming is true, I’d be highly suspicious of it. Just saying.  Feel free to come back with what you think is a great comment that has a lot of words, yet actually says nothing at all.



Where are you training?  A puppy mill?



JR 137 said:


> I see parallels to Isiah here - “researching and cross referencing” stuff from YouTube, then getting his buddies to play along, including but not limited to shooting nerf darts at him.



Yes, with my independant study of kata, they (my opponents) suddenly all fall down.  See sample vid, below.
*Kiai Master vs MMA*
19,643,842 views







J
Published on Jan 3, 2007




Dingle Barry7 months ago
Kiai Master 200 wins 1 loss

This is for kids like you (or whoever created you), who remain the same immature ego no matter what the age.  Gives the self important "real" martial arts on blogs lots to talk about.  That's why there are so many views, just like there are so many negative comments directed at me.

Happy now?


----------



## Martial D (Oct 28, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Who are you leading? Other than yourself, of course.
> 
> So if I have this right, you “research” stuff, practice it, then either ask local guys if you’re doing it right and/or (paraphrasing a previous statement) beat all the students and instructors at the local dojos?
> 
> ...


What I want to know is..how do you win at no contact sparring? (Among other questions raised by that particular phraseology. Wouldn't that just be two guys shadowboxing near each other...?)


----------



## Martial D (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> I'm leading you for one.  However you are right on one score, leading a blank account doesn't go for much.
> 
> So if I have this right, you “research” stuff, practice it, then either ask local guys if you’re doing it right and/or (paraphrasing a previous statement) beat all the students and instructors at the local dojos?
> 
> ...


You about said it all man.



....HADOOOKEN!


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

Martial D said:


> What I want to know is..how do you win at no contact sparring? (Among other questions raised by that particular phraseology. Wouldn't that just be two guys shadowboxing near each other...?)




Ha, ha, well whatever you call it, I'm handling multiple opponents here very deftly....

I really am beginning to feel sorry for the students training under certain of the orgs.  The student now matter how much they accomplish... it's just never good enough for the 'question master's,' who ply their trade here.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

Martial D said:


> You about said it all man.
> 
> 
> 
> ....HADOOOKEN!



Yep, I'm defeated by a another blind account of a wing chun blogger here.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Ha, ha, well whatever you call it, I'm handling multiple opponents here very deftly....
> 
> I really am beginning to feel sorry for the students training under certain of the orgs.  The student now matter how much they accomplish... it's just never good enough for the 'question master's,' who ply their trade here.


You're absolutely right. People should just take everyone that rolls through here at their word; no matter how incredible or implausible..or incredibly implausible.

I'm with you. I've actually been training with some yellow bamboo guys and my chi levels are almost there, but I've been afraid to speak of it here for fear of being made fun of. I admire your courage to speak the truth in the face of such odds.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

Martial D said:


> You're absolutely right. People should just take everyone that rolls through here at their word; no matter how incredible or implausible..or incredibly implausible.
> 
> I'm with you. I've actually been training with some yellow bamboo guys and my chi levels are almost there, but I've been afraid to speak of it here for fear of being made fun of. I admire your courage to speak the truth in the face of such odds.



Yep, Mr. Blank account.  You summarized yourself perfectly.  A mouth.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> *Getting my popcorn ready.* This replies going to be good


That's be you.  Popcorn blogger.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> Yep, Mr. Blank account.  You summarized yourself perfectly.  A mouth.


No, I wish I was but I'm not quite there yet. My no contact game still needs a lot of work.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Uh, yes I can and do. What is your point?


  You got it (or you have it).


----------



## ShotoNoob (Oct 28, 2018)

Martial D said:


> No, I wish I was but I'm not quite there yet. My no contact game still needs a lot of work.


No, really I award you a gold belt not just in no contact, but no nothing.  Keep reeling those gullible students in with your penmanship.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 28, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> No, really I award you a belt no just in no contact, but no nothing.


Can you teach me online karate at your online dojo?

We can do no contact sparring over webcam, and you can teach me that one kata I need to know that will allow me to beat everyone the way you do. Please?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 29, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Which ones do you know? What’s next?
> 
> Sorry, I really like the Goju katas I know.


I know the three basic katas which just consist of blocking and punching at various levels while stepping and moving. I also know Urban Tekiyuku, Geiki Sai Dai Ich, and Geiki Sai Dai Ni. In addition to that I know some weapon katas with the jo staff, the bokken, the sai, and the kamas.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 29, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Not in American kenpo which is my base the system there goes white, yellow, orange, purple, blue, green, brown 3, Brown 2, brown 1, black.


Yes Im familiar with kenpo. Its one of the few styles that I know of where green comes after blue.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 18, 2018)

ShortBridge said:


> Congrats on your acknowledgement. It's not good to get hung up on belts, but we shouldn't dismiss them either. You've worked hard, it's a milestone. Keep working and there will be others.


I don't believe in getting too hung up on belts either, or at least not on rank when we're talking about really high dan ranks. I like to make it to 1st Dan, 1st Degree Black Belt, for me that is a good goal and after that I don't care much for further rank advancement. Being promoted to higher dan levels is not something I particularly pursue, I just want to keep getting better. And if you're talking about belts, depending on the system you might wear different belts for really high dan ranks. Some styles might have a red belt which is above the black belt or a red and black belt or a red and white belt all of which represent high ranks above 1st Degree Black Belt. I don't care much for those belts or for being promoted to those high dan ranks. 1st Dan is good enough for me in terms of rank. Some people do like to pursue those high dan ranks but its just not something I care much for.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 18, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't believe in getting too hung up on belts either, or at least not on rank when we're talking about really high dan ranks. I like to make it to 1st Dan, 1st Degree Black Belt, for me that is a good goal and after that I don't care much for further rank advancement. Being promoted to higher dan levels is not something I particularly pursue, I just want to keep getting better. And if you're talking about belts, depending on the system you might wear different belts for really high dan ranks. Some styles might have a red belt which is above the black belt or a red and black belt or a red and white belt all of which represent high ranks above 1st Degree Black Belt. I don't care much for those belts or for being promoted to those high dan ranks. 1st Dan is good enough for me in terms of rank. Some people do like to pursue those high dan ranks but its just not something I care much for.


That seems arbitrary. 1st dan is a different level in different arts. Mind you, I think I’d be the same way, but it seems arbitrary.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 19, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That seems arbitrary. 1st dan is a different level in different arts. Mind you, I think I’d be the same way, but it seems arbitrary.


Well yes, earning rank, including the rank of 1st Dan and beyond, depends on where you earn it. Different schools have different standards so it depends on the standards you have to meet. If you're going to earn any rank though, its best to do it at a school that's worth it. Some schools just hand out ranks which is not worth it. Before I started training at the Goju Ryu school Im at now I did visit this one other Goju Ryu school and I observed part of the class and the black belt students were so horrible it made me cringe and I would certainly not waste my time training there. As for me earning the rank of first degree black belt at my Goju Ryu school Im not so concerned with that now I've still got a ways to go but I do know this much, to get a first degree black belt or any belt above white at my school it has to be earned, they are not just handed out.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That seems arbitrary. 1st dan is a different level in different arts. Mind you, I think I’d be the same way, but it seems arbitrary.


I would also like to point out that people here have suggested that I could buy any color belt I want, including a black belt, at a martial arts store or from a martial arts website that sells supplies. Here's the thing, buying a black belt or having it mailed to me or whatever, that's cheating.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 21, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I would also like to point out that people here have suggested that I could buy any color belt I want, including a black belt, at a martial arts store or from a martial arts website that sells supplies. Here's the thing, buying a black belt or having it mailed to me or whatever, that's cheating.


It would be cheaper, quicker, and less painful. Unless of course you cut yourself opening the box, slipping on some ice on your way to the mailbox, stuff like that.

But I don’t think that’s what you really have in mind


----------



## Tames D (Nov 23, 2018)

ShotoNoob said:


> No, really I award you a gold belt not just in no contact, but no nothing.  Keep reeling those gullible students in with your penmanship.


Do ye drinks a bit? Do ye?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 23, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> It would be cheaper, quicker, and less painful.


Exactly, it's cheating.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I like that rite of passage thing. I’ll have to use that one.


You could tell that to ballen0351, I wonder where he's been.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 16, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> You could tell that to ballen0351, I wonder where he's been.


Right here. Congratulations on the belt promotion


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 16, 2018)

ballen0351 said:


> Right here. Congratulations on the belt promotion


So you haven't been around recently. Where have you been?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 17, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> So you haven't been around recently. Where have you been?


I've been really busy lately. lately my wife and I Started a business that took up a ton of my time over the last year or so.  That's up and running smooth now so I have more free time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 17, 2018)

ballen0351 said:


> I've been really busy lately. lately my wife and I Started a business that took up a ton of my time over the last year or so.  That's up and running smooth now so I have more free time.


Sweet! What kind of business?


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 17, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Sweet! What kind of business?


Estate liquidation and Auction House.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 17, 2018)

ballen0351 said:


> Estate liquidation and Auction House.


Very cool. Any new business takes a lot of time to start - glad to hear you guys got it relatively stable pretty quickly.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 17, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Very cool. Any new business takes a lot of time to start - glad to hear you guys got it relatively stable pretty quickly.


We kind of dabbled in it for years as a little side hustle.  We got serious about it like 18 months ago now we have a warehouse 4 full-time employees 3 trucks 5 trailers.   My wife and her father run the day to day stuff now.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 17, 2018)

ballen0351 said:


> We kind of dabbled in it for years as a little side hustle.  We got serious about it like 18 months ago now we have a warehouse 4 full-time employees 3 trucks 5 trailers.   My wife and her father run the day to day stuff now.


I’ll say the same thing I say to others who have a business: if there’s ever a way I can be of help, holler.


----------

